# Dog Whistle - advice please...



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Rosie, our nearly 4 month old puppy's re-call is almost nil  - she knows her name, and does not have a hearing problem; she does however, come when my partner whistles (loudly), so I thought using a whistle to train her re-call would be a good idea. 

What's the difference between a bog standard 99p whistle and a purpose designed £4 plus Dog Whistle? (whatever I buy I'll need at least two, incase I loose or mislay one)

Is it worth the extra cost for a 'proper' dog whistle?

Any advice on how to use whistle would be appreciated. 

What I thought was this - whistle & treat until Rosie associates treat with whistle, then use "no fail" situations, ie when she's not distracted, to call her to me using the whistle. Hmm, at what point do I use the command 'come' along with the whistle?


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

This might be a good read: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/87233-puppy-off-lead.html#post1378443


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I use an Acme 211.5 with my dogs, 3-5 pips on the whistle.

The whistle has to be associated with something AMAZING, for example, some roast chicken, which he only gets when he comes to you immediately after a single command. If he's learned to ignore your usual recall command, you'll have to introduce a completely new word/whistle, and it's only when he comes on this new command that he gets the extra special delicious chicken. 

Only when this new command is 100% in your garden, then try it out in a different location e.g. a safe field where there a no distractions. Just call him once. If he ignores you, then turn your back on him and walk away. It's his job to keep an eye on you, not the other way around. Once he realises you're walking away and he starts running to you, turn around, give him the new recall command (as he's coming towards you) and treat him when he arrives. Whatever you do, do NOT use this new command when you know he's going to ignore you. He has to learn that this command means 'come here immediately', no repeated commands!

Once you've got him 100% in this new area, you need to proof him in a new area.

Meal times are a brilliant way of introducing the whistle - each time you set down his dinner, blow his whistle command. Do this every day without fail so that he becomes conditioned to the whistle.

When you're outside try running away from him (in a safe area of course). As soon as he starts chasing you blow the whistle - let him catch you, give him a treat or a game of tug, fetch whatever is most valuable in his eyes.

Whatever you do, DO NOT TEST HIM until his recall is 100%. What I mean by testing is, for example, when he's sniffing at something interesting, or playing with another dog. You will be setting him up to fail, and he'll just learn to ignore this new command too. Only whistle him in when he's running towards you. This may seem redundant but it's all part of the conditioning system - he has to associate that sound with running towards you, without even thinking about it. If you give him time to think he'll most likely choose to do something else! Especially when he hits the teenage phase :lol:.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Just to add, when he's running towards you, crouch down on the floor, arms apart - get down to his level. Let him jump about and have fun with you. You have to make yourself look as inviting as possible!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a great link Arwenlune -- I want to start this with Jinx as the high ptiched sound seems to get through to her better than her name.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

shamykebab's post is exactly how i trained Bella and I use the same Acme whistle (I have used others but Bella wasn't so interested in them) with Bella, three pips for recall. She is pretty good at recall anyway but she is very good on the whistle. I used it in the house/garden first and always had some boiled chicken to hand, she ALWAYS got a treat when she came to me on the whistle.
It took her a matter of days to understand that it was all about and now after 3 months of training her she is excellent. When I am out on walks and I blow the whistle pople are always amazed when a little black mutt appears as I am sure they are expecting a gun dog of some kind! It is very rewarding when your dog will come to you even when there are many distractions around. She will now come to three pips and sit at my feet until I tell her it is safe to go away - I love it 
Still working on down at a distance though, my work is never done!
Whistles are the way forward, you can get them on ebay 
Good luck


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just bought a whistle and spent 10 mins in the garden with a long line and some raw beef heart. We did well. I'll do more later.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Another Acme 211.5 fan here! But thats because Im a Lab owner; you might want to consider a different model if you have a different breed of dog. This page gives you some of the basics: CanineConcepts: advice about dog whistles and dog whistle training

A quality whistle will give you a better sound and Acme are one of the best. But I know some people who have searched long & hard for a very distinctive sounding whistle, mainly so their dog can easily recognize that sound whilst they're in a field full of Acme users!


----------



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

Ruby has started ignoring me when out and would rather smell and pick up sticks then come when called, the only failsafe word I have is to shout bye and walk away and she is right by my side. 

But I wanted to get a whistle and today bought a whistle from Pets At Home, it is called a professional whistle (made by Click training) I hope it works, obviously she is a lab, maybe I should have bought an Acme whistle. 

This will be a new concept to her so I will start indoors with food, then into garden then into field. 

Fingers crossed that this works, I think it will but I will make sure it is solid before taking it outside. 

I think I conditioned Ruby to ignore me by saying things over and over, letting her think I can ignore her which is why bye works because she sees me walk away!

Vicki


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

IS it me or are people missing a key point here?

Just becasue a whistle says "Dog whistle" or is a whistle to begin with doesn't mean that a dog will naturally and instinctively respond immediately to it. You need to condition the dog to respond how you want to the whistle much the same way you do with a command so why not just change the word you use or up the ante rewardwise for your current one and refocus your efforts.

Some would even advocate not introducing a whistle until you have the command.

You already have the basics as you have a word you automatically use i.e. "Come!", "Heel!", "Here", etc so why not go back to basics on the recall and use what the dog already slightly knows?

As others have said the command has been so over used or used but when not adhered to the dog hasn't had a consequence or the intial imprinting period was done for a few months but then the rewards stopped too soon.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Vicki_journalist said:


> But I wanted to get a whistle and today bought a whistle from Pets At Home, it is called a professional whistle (made by Click training) I hope it works, obviously she is a lab, maybe I should have bought an Acme whistle.


That whistle will be fine! :thumbup:

Good luck, Vicki!


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> IS it me or are people missing a key point here?
> 
> Just becasue a whistle says "Dog whistle" or is a whistle to begin with doesn't mean that a dog will naturally and instinctively respond immediately to it. You need to condition the dog to respond how you want to the whistle much the same way you do with a command so why not just change the word you use or up the ante rewardwise for your current one and refocus your efforts.
> 
> ...


I dont _think _that anyone is missing the point here! Shamykebab has written a good post on the importance of getting the dog to associate the whistle with a command, so Im pretty sure that few people would assume that using a dog whistle immediately equals an obedient dog.

But I also agree that generally speaking whistles shouldnt entirely replace verbal commands; and yes, a reliable 'come' is very important and in this case will need working on.

Speaking personally, a whistle is just one more tool to use. If my dog is close, then verbal commands are all I need. At a distance I can use hand signs  but the whistle can help me attract his attention first. But most of all, for me at least, Ive found little that can beat a whistle when it comes to distance recall. Sure, this has to be worked on first; but once its in place it can be a life saver!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep I definately 'get' that it needs to be conditioned - I want it for distance work. I used to have a very good loud and piercing personal (made with my own mouth) whistle but seem to have lost it somewhere. So I want a whilstle to replace the lack of ability I know have. And I am conditioning it -- it's just like a clicker really but shriller and useful to use over a distance. We sat in the garden today (cos it was nice) and she was only a foot away from me, and I 'loaded' the whistle - everytime I blew it she got a treat, then I moved a little bit away and blew it and she got the treat if she moved towards me even slightly etc (I was saying 'come' as well - cos I'm using 2 pips so want her to use that as 'come', 1 long pip for either down or sit (at a distance) haven't decided yet.) After about 1 min she was following me round the garden easily anticipating what I wanted - called it a day then as on a high.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

a proper whistle (what i have) is the same tone if you have to buy another.... they learnto reposnd to a noise (apparantly)

i bought mine off ebay it was £5 and its fab 

i did try gundog whistling mine (3 for recall 1 for sit) but i got lazy and now just whistle once and shout "come"... she comes flying  

they are imo a really good investment as if your dog 'does one' you can whistle and they will neve rhear the panic in your voice


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

nic101 said:


> they are imo a really good investment as if your dog 'does one' you can whistle and they will neve rhear the panic in your voice


:lol: completely agree!

It also easier to use and sounds better than simply shouting: _For **** sake get your ****** backside back here now, Bingley!_ Which anyway probably sounds to him like _'blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah, Bingley!_


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the link, advice, positive replies and personal experiences. 

I wanted a whistle today (I'm an Aries, not known for my patience ), but that was not to be. Got partner to drive us to Lakeside shopping centre, pet shop there, they must have a dog whistle, so I thought...all they had was what looked like a small version of a sports whistle (£2.95), not what I had decided I wanted.

This evening I ordered two 'Clix multi-purpose whistle' from Amazon, at just £1.99 each (new), half the price of 'Pets at Home, that's a result. :thumbup:

Now it's just a matter of erm...waiting for them to be delivered...

Good luck to those like me just starting on the whistle training :thumbup:


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I tried to do a link to a post I did months back about Whistle Training. Sorry couldn't link it, so here it is copied!! Sorry for the length.

Re: Shepherd's whistles....RECALL

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Training a dog to obey a whistle is one of the easiest things in the world, provided, like all training you are consistent.

First, buy a whistle, don't use one that your dog has heard before and will have desensitised to. If you have a gundog whistle, look at the number and buy a different number.

*DON'T DON'T just randomly blow the thing *- except in the shop to try it!!!

You need to tune your dogs in that whistle means reward, so when you get home, get some nice (high value) treats and blow the whistle, quickly two or three times a toot, toot, toot, is OK!!!! (and at the same time treat the dogs), as the treat goes in the mouth, repeat the blow. Do this two or three times and put the whistle away. DON'T use it on a walk yet, carry on with what you are doing for recall in the meantime. Repeat a couple of times in the day, when your dogs are next to you in the house.

At food time. Prepare the food then as you put the food down, blow your whistle, using the same pattern as before.

Do this for two or three days, ALWAYS reward the whislte with food, don't lie to your dog (yet!). and always do it with your dog next to you. It is very easy and your dog will think 'what is he up to?....'

After a couple of days, they should be 'tuned' in to the sound = food. Then with the dogs in the same room, but not necessarily expecting it, blow your whistle and they should look at you and come over to you. Reward with the food and reinforce the whistle as food goes in the mouth...... get the pattern? Use your voice too.

After another two days, you should be able to whislte your dog in the house and it will come running to you for a reward. DON't do it if your dog is seriously engaged in some far more exciting than the food you have i.e. chewing a chew/bone etc. The more positives you have the better, don't set yourself up to fail.

After five days, move to the garden or small area without distractions and do the same, whistle, reward, whistle. Vary your treats (it doesn't matter if the dog sees you get your treats out and anticipates, all you want is to build up the association. You may want to not reward every time now but every third time, just give verbal, or physical praise, or have a game instead. Try to end with a treat though (random reward is a strong reinforcer, that is why we do scratch cards and the lottery!!!).

Then move to a larger area and when your dog is likely to come i.e. not sniffing another dogs bum, chasing a rabbit etc. etc. Ideally watch your dog and when he lifts his head up to see where you are, blow and catch that moment have your food very high value, in your hand. Try to always do it when you are likely to get a success, as this builds yours and your dogs confidence.

You can then build this up varying rewards, play, treats etc. etc. over time, until your recall is very strong.

ALWAYS whistle feed at home. Remember, if your dog ignores you more than twice when you blow, you haven't 'tuned in' properly, don't keep blowing he will just learn to ignore the sound. Go back a step at any time.

To help with the recall....

Try and make coming back fun. Most people only call their dogs back when they want to go home! Boring!!! Keep him guessing as to what may happen Home? Play? Food? Even practice putting the lead on for 2/3minutes and taking it off again, lots of dogs don't come back when they see the lead or dodge away as you clip it on, so when you call your dog back, make a point of gently taking your dogs collar, treat and let him go again.

NEVER NEVER tell your dog off for coming back to you. Even if it has take two hours. (longest with me 3 1/2 hours!) Grit your teeth, get the treats, and say 'good dog', even if you have your fingers crossed! The dog will only remember coming back with a negative if you reprimand!

Make walks fun, hide from you dog, run backwards etc. etc. 
As a last resort, kneeling down, or sitting on the floor can also make a dog that is slow to return curious and come over, but remember to reward!

------------------------------------------


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks k8t , a link to that post was in post #2, it was very helpful :thumbup:

I'll have to copy and paste the best of the advice to a Word document and print it for reference, as I won't remember what was suggested. I've got a terrible memory, and have lots of senior moments :lol:


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Whoops!

I didn't click on the link, so had no idea that it was one I did!!!

Well at least you can just paste it now!

Best of luck.

Kate


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

*Update*

Whistle training is going well 

What I didn't mention before is that I'd be whistle training two dogs at the same time, Jena, 10 years old, being the other dog (you can teach an old dogs new tricks ).

Followed some, though not all of the advice in this thread. Over the park, off lead, Rosie is coming to whistle call almost every time, including with distractions :thumbup: Jena a bit slower to respond, I expected that.

Though both coming in from garden when I blow whistle, very handy when they're barking, usually just responding to next doors dog, a JRT that is left on his own a lot, and barks frequently.

The whistle was a good investment, and I'm very pleased with both Rosie and Jena.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I've just taught my dogs to recall on a whistle, so that the dog walkers can get them back easily (no different voices etc) and I conditioned them in the same way you would charge a clicker, in the house. You would not believe the speed my dogs come back to me if I use the whistle on the field now, no matter what they are doing! (chicken and ham are very popular in my house lol)


----------

